# Lemongrass VS Citronella popularity



## aab1 (Sep 19, 2013)

In order to reduce the amount of different scents I have, I was thinking of keeping only one between lemongrass and citronella, is that a good idea or do different people prefer one or the other? I personally prefer citronella, it smells more "fresh".

Have any sold both these scents at the same time and has one been clearly more popular than the other? Should I keep making both or only one of the two?

Thanks


----------



## judymoody (Sep 19, 2013)

Hate citronella, love lemongrass.  But that's just me.


----------



## savonierre (Sep 19, 2013)

I love lemongrass too. Citronella gives me a headache..


----------



## jenneelk (Sep 19, 2013)

Gosh that's hard for me if it's EO's. 
I can't use either of them. :/ 

I don't use citronella in my bug spray and stopped using lemongrass eo.. headache within about 5 min. of working with them but lemongrass is the worst for me. I like lemon eucalyptus instead.  

One of the LG FO's I didn't mind.. it was mixed with another fruit I think. Are you doing the EO?


----------



## evilnurse (Sep 21, 2013)

Lemongrass is one of my favorite smells 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## aab1 (Sep 21, 2013)

Funny because I have an ultrasonic nebulizer (I can already hear you saying "a WHAT!?!", click here to see it, it's basically a mini humidifier that you fill with water and add a few drops of essential oil and you get the fresh unheated scent of the oil in the room) and lemon eucalyptus oil in the ultrasonic nebulizer gave me an instant headache, and I'm someone that virtually had never had a headache in my life.

Since it seems very divided between lemongrass and citronella I might keep making both, can it be a problem having too many scents? Someone told me with too many people will get lost and leave without buying.

Thanks


----------



## soapylondon (Sep 22, 2013)

Lemongrass. It's the most popular one among my friends and other people buying my soaps. If you drop the Citronella after a while you won't miss it.


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## lsg (Sep 22, 2013)

I use lemongrass in combination with other essential oils.  I only use citronella in e.o. blends that are bug repellants.


----------



## Second Impression (Sep 22, 2013)

Lemongrass. 

Sent from my XT907 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## paillo (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm among those who HATE citronella, yuck!!! I, too, like lemon eucalyptus as a substitute (I don't hate it, but don't like it either) in bug repellent products, usually lotion bars. These don't sell nearly as well as my lemongrass lotion bars.  My customers love lemongrass soap, it's one of my best sellers.


----------



## aab1 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. It seems fairly divided so I think I'll keep making both.

Is it true that having too many scents can overwhelm customers and result in losing sales?


----------



## Second Impression (Sep 25, 2013)

Were you polling someplace else to get "fairly divided?" Everyone responding on this thread said to keep the lemongrass. 

Sent from my XT907 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Stinkydancer (Sep 25, 2013)

I would say Lemongrass- most people don't like the scent of Citronella.


----------



## grayceworks (Sep 26, 2013)

i have to agree... keep the lemongrass. citronella also gives me an  instant headache, plus it always seems to me to be heavier than the light fresh smell of lemongrass.  hmm, now thinking about lemongrass made me think of coconut soup, which makes me think of coconut, lime, and lemongrass, which sounds like a good scent for a lotion i'm making!


----------



## aab1 (Sep 26, 2013)

Second Impression said:


> Were you polling someplace else to get "fairly divided?" Everyone responding on this thread said to keep the lemongrass.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Soap Making mobile app



No, I had just read the first replies several days earlier and somehow thought that the replies were about half and half, after checking again it seems no one likes citronella but me.


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 3, 2013)

Lemongrass smells so fresh and has that nice lemonish scent. However, citronella can be used in any type of 'bug off' blend so it has a built in advantage.


----------

